# Famous Italian



## initaly

Who do you think is the most famous Italian person ever? Why do you think they are so famous?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin

As an American, Columbus and Vespucci spring immediately to mind. But Leonardo DaVinci is probably the one most famous worldwide, I'd think. Artist, inventor - heck if he was around today he'd probably be creatiing software and putting Bill out of business!


----------



## DanT99

initaly said:


> Who do you think is the most famous Italian person ever? Why do you think they are so famous?


Leonardo da Vinci...no need to ask why!


----------



## dario

initaly said:


> Who do you think is the most famous Italian person ever? Why do you think they are so famous?


Columbus - for mistakely finding US; 
Mussolini - for what he did and what he shouldn't have done; 
Marconi for inventing the radio; 
Fermi for the A bomb; 
Ceasar for giving Shakespeare something to write; 
Dante for the most incredible piece of literature in world history; 
Michelangelo for making stone come to life along with a myriad of painters of that period; 
Sofia Loren for her breasts (lol); 
Monica Bellucci for her looks; 
Pavarotti;
Verdi; I wouldn't know when to stop.
Bruce Springsteen (he's half Italian), as is Maradona; Di Caprio, De Niro, Pacino; Madonna; and so many more


----------

